# Swift Select



## johnnnnnnyy (Apr 20, 2018)

Has anyone else got one of the new Swift Select range? Always good to chat to others to discover features discovered and what we may have missed.

Just over one week into ownership and loving mine... so much so selling my car and this will be my daily drive, work machine and holiday toy :grin2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Not sure of the size of your MH but BEFORE disposing of your car think very carefully about where you currently go with/park you car. Any multi storey car parks you regularly use? Flat car parks with tight bays, restrictive on street parking, works car park etc.

Not trying to deflate you at all, just raise a few points you may not have thought of.

Most importantly welcome to MHF!! 

Andy


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Risk of parking it on the street when you go visiting, or whatever you do in your spare time? I don't have any other vehicle, so use public transport and taxis, when all else fails. Very limiting! Had a set-to once with ASDA for parking in their carpark. They (their carpark management actually) insisted I should 'park within the lines' or b-off. Everything has to be thought out in good time, and your insurance may not like some of the 'travels' you might be planning to do. Also you have to pack up, unplug, switch off, if you need to go somewhere. 

My suggestion is to keep the car, but try living without using the car, until such time as you decide it works for you.


----------



## johnnnnnnyy (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks for your input. 
I said in my intro email in the other tread, a while back I had a VW Transporter T5 and came across many of the same obstacles when I used this as my daily drive, though I'm only slightly bigger in size with the Swift Select. This is a van based conversion and not coach build, based on Fiat Ducato LWB (6 Meters) high top. Its much more manageable than the pervious coach built Elddis wide body 7 Meter motorhome I had before this.

I've become an expert at packing stuff away, not much needs putting away tbh, I just jump in and go due to the nature of where I park/stay etc. She drives dead silent due to this, no rattles or stuff moving around, I have this down to a tee. Insurance company have been informed and have cover that suits my use, so there's no problems there. 

I know it seems a bit crazy, but I'm used to driving big stuff, for a few years I had a full size Ford F150 American truck (recently sold), the foot print of this is near on the same as my Swift! (Almost same hight due to it being a rally version with lifted suspension).


----------



## bennylesarche (12 mo ago)

I am in the process of buying a swift 165 2022 model and am interested in the plus and minus features you may76 have with your van


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Bump. And welcome to the forum.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've just looked up the swift 165 and it appears to be a boat! Some people on here do have boats but you might be better on a forum specifically for boats rather than motorhomes.


----------



## Swift184Carrera (3 mo ago)

Hi and welcome, just placed an order for the new Swift Carrera 184 sadly have to wait I’m until April 2023 but sure it will be worth it any tips from Select owners please, currently have a VW Ocean


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Swift. Maybe you should curb your excitement a bit - I'd be surprised if you get it in April next year! But it's great that you already have a MH to enjoy.


----------

